# OPI fall 08 collection is so hot!



## thewickedstyle (Jun 16, 2008)

The France collection... I'm in love. It will be out near the end of the summer.







[/IMG]
The top row left to right: Parlez-Vous OPI?, Louvre Me Louvre Me Not, Eiffel for This Color, You Don't Know Jacques!, Tickle My France-y, Baguette Me Not The bottom row left to right: A Oui Bit of Red, Crepes Suzi-ette, Bastille My Heart, Yes...I Can-Can!, We'll Always Have Paris, I'm Fondue of You source

I really think I want them all. The whole first row is hot hot hot. I loooove dark vampy colors!

There's pics of the Halloween kit and Holiday colors too, lots of grays. I wasn't feeling it quite as much as Fall.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

This is indeed very hot...I am loving Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not for the fall.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Eep, I see purples!!  Loving Parlez-Vous OPI?, Louvre Me Louvre Me Not, Tickle My France-y, Baguette Me Not, We'll Always Have Paris, and I'm Fondue of You.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

oh WOW!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the color on the far left top row is a gray dusty violet???  These look lovely


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2008)

Two more pics (source is on the pics)









Closer look... ( I dunno why, but to me the shades look different in dif. pics... maybe it's my monitor) Like, in the frist pic "Louvre me, Louvre me not" looks red, but in the other ones its purple? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Also, here's Holiday collection "Holiday in toyland"


----------



## TDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

These look faaabulous!


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

Louvre Me Lourve Me Not! looks freakin' great. Oh gosh.. one more OPI nail to tempt my addiction. Same with Baguette Me Not.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

first row for me plz lol


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 17, 2008)

oh hell yeah. *runs out and buys*


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm in trouble!


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 17, 2008)

I love them all! Especially You Don't Know Jaques!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 17, 2008)

wow very pretty!


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 17, 2008)

Fall already!? ahhh, I just bought the opi summer collections not too long ago!  Love the fall colors though, Can't waitttt.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 17, 2008)

CANNOT WAIT! OPI is my absolute fav np brand and I am a huge fan of the vampy nail colors for fall winter. WOOT!


----------



## LuvKisselle (Jun 17, 2008)

GASP! Those colors are absolutely amaaazing! Perfect for fall...I'm a vampy girl, so while I love my brights, nothing gets to me like the smokey colors of fall. I'm praying that I'll have my nail tech license by the time these come out so i can get them all!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I am a huge fan of the vampy nail colors for fall winter. WOOT!_

 
hehe, i still wear my lincoln park at midnight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i love the darker colors all year round, but i definately rock them for fall/winter.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 18, 2008)

These look hot.  Are they released in the UK as well?


----------



## Traversant (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone know when this will be coming out??

I will actually be in France in the fall.. I have never seen OPI there... hopefully I just overlooked places where they're sold? Because I need some of these in my life.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 18, 2008)

They will probably be available by the end of the summer... july-august.


----------



## chocokitty (Jun 18, 2008)

These colors are fabulous -- love the French theme!!


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG!!! I *NEED *


* Louvre me Louvre me not
* A Oui bit of red.

So gorgeous!! I love red,purple and vampy colors!!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the purple ones, I might get those. I think I like China Glaze's fall/winter collections a bit more though.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_CANNOT WAIT! OPI is my absolute fav np brand and I am a huge fan of the vampy nail colors for fall winter. WOOT!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_hehe, i still wear my lincoln park at midnight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love the darker colors all year round, but i definately rock them for fall/winter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh, me, too!  I'm interested to see how You Don't Know Jacques! turns out.  I'd looooove a dark, vampy green!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 20, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooh me likey!!


----------



## acidtongue (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm definitely going to have to pick up a couple of these. I wish there were more pics of the holiday ones.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 23, 2008)

seen these the other day! they are sooo pretty.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *acidtongue* 

 
_I'm definitely going to have to pick up a couple of these. I wish there were more pics of the holiday ones._

 
here you go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And here's Halloween collection


----------



## glitzbeary (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see these in person! As if I need more polishes...


----------



## sinergy (Jun 27, 2008)

i love those little halloween collections. my daughter and i had so much fun with the one from last season, it came with a glow in the dark one that would freak me out on my toes at night, lmao..


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh wow, this will be great with the shades from Cult of Cherry!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 27, 2008)

wow, such nice colors!


----------

